# Hiawatha with dual Delta lights what model and year



## rideahiggins (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked this up earlier this week mostly for the tank. I can read Hiawatha on the aluminum headbadge and see a few pinstripes. Everything else is crusted over. Does anyone know what model and year this might be. I've searched but I can't find any Hiawatha's with the dual Delta lights in the tank. And sorry no it's not for sale.


----------



## yeshoney (Jul 14, 2011)

You mean a tank like this?

This is a tank and lights for a middleweight, early 60's Montgomery Wards Hawthorne.  I have the frame for it, just not pictured.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice tank, do you know if the amber lenses are original? I wasn't sure if maybe one was red and one was green or maybe they were both clear. Do you happen to know what the graphics were on the side of the tank?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 15, 2011)

i think there is one on ebay or at least the tank, check easywind I think he has one on his ebay store


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like a Snyder built Hawthorne from around 1958-64. I guess it's possible they made some Hiawathas for Gambles, but I haven't ever seen one.


----------

